# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  هیچی نخوندم.......لطفا کمک کنید

## nahid

من تا الان هیچی نخوندم میتونم خودمو تو همه درس ها تا روز جمعه جمع و جور کنم. ولی ریاضی فیزیک نه.مخصوصا ریاضی . رشتم تجربیه.هدفم پیراپزشکی تهران.چه رتبه ای باید بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟هنوزم  امیدی هست برای قبولی ؟؟؟؟لطفا جواب بدید.

----------


## pishy

هیچ وقت دیر نیست
از الان هم بخونی میتونی
مطمئن باش

----------


## طراوت

> من تا الان هیچی نخوندم میتونم خودمو تو همه درس ها تا روز جمعه جمع و جور کنم. ولی ریاضی فیزیک نه.مخصوصا ریاضی . رشتم تجربیه.هدفم پیراپزشکی تهران.چه رتبه ای باید بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟هنوزم  امیدی هست برای قبولی ؟؟؟؟لطفا جواب بدید.


هی بچه ها ببنید کی میگه امیدی هست؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

خانو دتر ماهمون ک همیشه بهمون انرژی میداد

این چ حرفی آجی تازه بیدار شدی هنو خوابی نمیفهمی چی میگیا

برو بشه بد گرفتی مارو من ک باور نمیکنم گوله ی انرژی حالش بد باشه

نانازی خو معلومه ک میتونی و امیدی هست

اصن امید چیه قطعا میتونی قبول شی

خانومی یادت رفته حرفای قشنگتو؟؟؟؟؟؟ خیلی بدی ... ولی من همشو یادمه ...

قرار شد هممون واسه مامان بابا هامون هر موقع ک شد یا علی بگیم

مگه یادت نیست یکی ازت پرسید دیر نیست؟ ت گفتی یادمه کنکور سال پیشم وقتی دفترچه ی عمومی اومد دستم گفتم کاش 3 روز آخر میخوند

آجی الان 13 رووووووووووووووووووووزززز  ززززززززززززززززززززززززز  زه

من یقین دارم میتونی فقط دوباره خانوم مشاور دکی خودمون شو  :Yahoo (2): 

 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -ava-

وا اجی مگه میشه هیچی نخونده باشی؟ تو که همیشه ب ما انرژی میدادی...

نمیخواد که همه مباحثه ریاضی روبخونی....چند مبحثش رو انتخاب کن بخون...11رووووووووووووووووو  ووووووز دیگه هست که
یاعلی....پاشو برو بخون....اینجاهم نیا تا بعد کنکور...موفق میشی :Y (488):  :Y (488): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

وا اجی مگه میشه هیچی نخونده باشی؟ تو که همیشه ب ما انرژی میدادی...

نمیخواد که همه مباحثه ریاضی روبخونی....چند مبحثش رو انتخاب کن بخون...11رووووووووووووووووو  ووووووز دیگه هست که
یاعلی....پاشو برو بخون....اینجاهم نیا تا بعد کنکور...موفق میشی :Y (488):  :Y (488):

----------


## Dr.Mohammadi

اعتراف میکنم که منم چند ماه درس رو گذاشتم کنار....
دلایل مختلفی داشت که هیچکدومشون منطقی نیستن.....
اما پررنگ ترین دلیلش خستگی بود.... آدم وقتی سه سال برا رشته ای بجنگه که هیچ علاقه ای بهش نداره و اجبار وادارش میکنه خسته میشه... پزشکی آزاد آوردم ولی راهم خیلی دور میشد.....و محکوم شدم به موندن اجباری
الان میخوام این چند روز رو بخونم که آخرین تلاشمو کرده باشم...که میدونم تابستون تغییر بزرگی تو زندگیمه و باید جلوی حرف همه وایسم و برا چیزی که واقعا میخوام بجنگم.... نمیخوام کم بیارم........همه ی درسامم میتونم مرور کنم اگه نبرم!
پس تو هم حتما میتونی..... ریاضی و فیزیک رو اگه میتونی فیزیک پیش 2 و ریاضی دوم رو بخون فقط.... نتیجه میگیری
نگران نباش.... خدای تو همون خداییه که همیشه کنارت بوده و هست.....کمکت میکنه

----------


## طراوت

ع 11 ر.زه من فکر کردم 13 روز مونده
خخخخ
تقصیر مریم همیشه ک بهش میگفتم ویرایش میکردا ولی دیروز ترسیده بود حرف نمیزد
خخخخخ

----------


## mahsa92

هيچچي نخوندي؟
مگه ميشه؟
بنطرم فقط ي توهم زدي
درصداي ازمونتو ي نگاه بنداز هدف گذاري كن كنكور هر درس رو چند درصد بالاتر بزني ك ب چيزي ميخواي برسي


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> من تا الان هیچی نخوندم میتونم خودمو تو همه درس ها تا روز جمعه جمع و جور کنم. ولی ریاضی فیزیک نه.مخصوصا ریاضی . رشتم تجربیه.هدفم پیراپزشکی تهران.چه رتبه ای باید بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟هنوزم  امیدی هست برای قبولی ؟؟؟؟لطفا جواب بدید.


  سلام ابجی  ببین نمیشه که ریاضی نخوند حداقل احتمال رو بخون تستاش که خیلی راحته اگه رسیدی یه نگاه به انتگرالم بنداز....حتی 1تست ریاضی میتونه کلی رتبتو جابه جا کنه

----------


## MAHSA

تو که صفر نیستی که میگی هیچی نخوندم 
از الان صب یه کنکور بزن عصرام رفع اشکال و مرور درسا

----------


## mohandes milad

به خودت خدا اعتماد کن نمی خوام ناامیدت کنم ولی اگه واقعا هیچی نخوندی پزشکی تهران برای این افرادی تو کنکور 93 فقط یه رویا میتونه باشه

----------


## nahid

up

----------


## Majid-VZ

شما نومید نشو خب!
یادت باشه تو این روزای آخر فقط اینکارو بکن：
(توکل) + (تلاش، تلاش...، تلاش)
تا میتونی زورتو بزن

----------


## nikra

> من تا الان هیچی نخوندم میتونم خودمو تو همه درس ها تا روز جمعه جمع و جور کنم. ولی ریاضی فیزیک نه.مخصوصا ریاضی . رشتم تجربیه.هدفم پیراپزشکی تهران.چه رتبه ای باید بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟هنوزم  امیدی هست برای قبولی ؟؟؟؟لطفا جواب بدید.


از این لینک همایش ریاضی رو دان کنید صلوات فراموش نشه فیلم کلاس های درس همایش ریاضی تجربی

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

بابا همش 10 روز مونده ... فکرشو کن ....ااااااااااااااه .... ده روز دیگه تموم میشه ... اخیش:yahoo (3):

----------


## nahid

> بابا همش 10 روز مونده ... فکرشو کن ....ااااااااااااااه .... ده روز دیگه تموم میشه ... اخیش:yahoo (3):


من هیچی نخوندم میگی ده روز مونده.خب بهم استرس میدی دیگه

----------


## maryaam_M5R

اجووووووووو بخون میرسی قول شی
اوندفعه بهت گفتم چیکار کن
از الان بشین بخون..پیراپزشکی رو میاری..تو فقط بخووووووووون

----------


## nahid

> اجووووووووو بخون میرسی قول شی
> اوندفعه بهت گفتم چیکار کن
> از الان بشین بخون..پیراپزشکی رو میاری..تو فقط بخووووووووون


آجو ووووووووو میخوام امروز تا شب ادبیات و دینی تموم کنم.فردا فیزیک پیش و عربی و زبان.خیلی میترسم ووووویییییی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> آجو ووووووووو میخوام امروز تا شب ادبیات و دینی تموم کنم.فردا فیزیک پیش و عربی و زبان.خیلی میترسم ووووویییییی


اینقد برنامه رو هم سنگین نکن که نتونی بخونی
الان برو شروع کن..بدو..اینجا چ کاره ای؟هوم؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## nahid

> اینقد برنامه رو هم سنگین نکن که نتونی بخونی
> الان برو شروع کن..بدو..اینجا چ کاره ای؟هوم؟


میخوام اون فیلم صنعتی شریف رو دانلود کنم.ولی نمیشه.تو میتونی راهنماییم کنی؟؟؟؟ نیک اون بالا لینکشو گذاشته.اگه تونستی به منم بگو چیکار کنم.خب؟؟؟؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> میخوام اون فیلم صنعتی شریف رو دانلود کنم.ولی نمیشه.تو میتونی راهنماییم کنی؟؟؟؟ نیک اون بالا لینکشو گذاشته.اگه تونستی به منم بگو چیکار کنم.خب؟؟؟؟


همون لینکو باز کن
نوشته نماها
اونو بزن
خودش پخش میکنه دیگه..اپاراته فک کنم

----------


## Parloo

اتفاقا باید همین چند روز پایانی رو خوند 

تو این دنیا هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست ؛ هیچ چیز

بشین آمار در بیار ببین کدوم قسمتا آسونه و پر تست ؛ فقط همونارو بخون

تو عمومیا که فکر نمیکنم کسی مشکل داشته باشه ؛ تو 5 روز میشه از 0 به 30-40 % رسید 

اما اختصاصیا 

زیست : هر روز بخون (مطالب پر تست و آسون)

شیمی : فقط حفظیات و تصاویر بخون (حداقل 40%)

فیزیک : در حد 8 تست

ریاضی : در حد 6 تست


به درصدای متوط و کم قانع باش و وضعیتتو در نظر بگیر 

ایشالا عمومیارو متوسط 40-50 میزنی

اختصاصیارم متوسط 30-40

====

اصلا به نتیجه فکر نکن 

اگه نشد فدای سرت ؛  سال دیگه تکرقمی میشی

----------


## nahid

> اتفاقا باید همین چند روز پایانی رو خوند 
> 
> تو این دنیا هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست ؛ هیچ چیز
> 
> بشین آمار در بیار ببین کدوم قسمتا آسونه و پر تست ؛ فقط همونارو بخون
> 
> تو عمومیا که فکر نمیکنم کسی مشکل داشته باشه ؛ تو 5 روز میشه از 0 به 30-40 % رسید 
> 
> اما اختصاصیا 
> ...


 من پشت کنکورم باید امسال قبول بشم.چون معدلم هم افتضاحه

----------


## Parloo

> من پشت کنکورم باید امسال قبول بشم.چون معدلم هم افتضاحه



یعنی چی پشت کنکوری ای ؟!

خب همه پشت کنکورین دیگه

هیچ بایدی واسه شما وجود نداره ! خدمت که نمیخوای بری!


چرا بهانه میاری؟!

بشین بخون باووو

از فردا شروع کن از سال 88 به بعد داخل و خارج رو کار کن !

هیچ محدودیتی ام واسه خودت نذار که باید تا فلان روز تموم کنم

بخون تا تموم بشه

حتی شده آخرین مطلبو شب جمعه(5تیر) تموم کنی


مهم نیست آخرش چی میشه

مهم اینه آخرش شرمنده *خودت* نشی

یـاحـق

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> من تا الان هیچی نخوندم میتونم خودمو تو همه درس ها تا روز جمعه جمع و جور کنم. ولی ریاضی فیزیک نه.مخصوصا ریاضی . رشتم تجربیه.هدفم پیراپزشکی تهران.چه رتبه ای باید بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟هنوزم  امیدی هست برای قبولی ؟؟؟؟لطفا جواب بدید.


شوخی نکن!!!!!!!!!! تو که قرار بود دیه نیای انجمن بشینی بخوووونی!!!!!!

----------


## Farzaneh15

*به نظرتون الان فقط کتاب بخونیم ومرور کنیم یـآ تستای کنکور بزنیم ؟
*

----------


## parastuu

حله ،میتونییییییییییییییییییی  یییی   :yahoo (3):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> من تا الان هیچی نخوندم میتونم خودمو تو همه درس ها تا روز جمعه جمع و جور کنم. ولی ریاضی فیزیک نه.مخصوصا ریاضی . رشتم تجربیه.هدفم پیراپزشکی تهران.چه رتبه ای باید بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟هنوزم  امیدی هست برای قبولی ؟؟؟؟لطفا جواب بدید.


کنکورهای سالهای قبل رو با دقــــت بررسی کن ... 
خلاصه های دروس رو هم از سایت کنکور دانلود کن و بخونشون ..

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *به نظرتون الان فقط کتاب بخونیم ومرور کنیم یـآ تستای کنکور بزنیم ؟
> *


تست فققققققققققط

----------

